# c33 laurel rb20det wiring



## Herbieboyc33laurel (Oct 30, 2008)

Bought an c33 laurel which was originaly a diesel, I have droped an rb20det in it and have started the wiring, the only thing is that i have no idea what im doing, is there a wiring diagram that i can get ahold of or can i get some help. I dont want to take it to a proffesional cause i want to do everything myself.

Im 17 and currently training to be a mechanic, I lost my license two month ago and decided to build myself a project car.


----------

